# tagged out tonight



## tedshunter (Dec 27, 2004)

8232639019_1334354866_31541097_3462845_n


----------



## bigmac (Nov 28, 2000)

I can only see a RED X


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

Me too...I don't see anything but a red X!


----------



## tedshunter (Dec 27, 2004)

Sorry I cant get the pic from Facebook to here.It was not a huge bird only had about a 6 inch Beard and weighed about 20 lbs.But it was my first.I had 2 Toms coming in at the same time so I took the biggest one.I wanted to wait for a bigger one but with the price of gas I thought I should just take the opportunity that was there in front of me.I worked hard for that Bird,I was sweating my butt off yesterday in the blind.I had to take my shirt off until I left after killing my bird. Bird was shot in Almont......


----------



## tedshunter (Dec 27, 2004)

Finally figured it out here ya go Boys,my Tom from lastnight,shot in Almont at 7:27 P.M..was able to get my blind down and get back to the truck before dark...


----------



## boltaction (Dec 5, 2001)

Congrats


----------



## john decker (Jan 21, 2010)

way to smack em tedshntr. all the complaning we did about it being cold and now its almost to hot.good old mi weather.


----------



## tedshunter (Dec 27, 2004)

Thanks John,yeah I was glad I took the later hunt with the crappy weather the early hunters were having to deal with.Now it went and got cold again my furnace is running as I type this lol..Hard to believe I was sitting in my blind the other day with no shirt on.Good luck to everyone that is still trying to get your Tom.I know there is at least one more running around Lapeer Co ,he got to live another day when I got his buddy.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## smallmouthpro (Sep 30, 2009)

Atleast someones having some luck in almont! cant seem to get em in to range :sad:


----------



## drewstreeter (Dec 1, 2009)

No luck in Almont for me either. Going to use the weather as my excuse for now since I can't come up with a better one


----------



## tedshunter (Dec 27, 2004)

Don't give up guy's I know there is atleast one more running around Almont because I got one of his buddies that was coming in with my Tom.Are you guys getting out in the morning or the afternoon? I did'nt see much the first two times out,just a few and they were too far away.The third trip was a charm,I was only able to get out for the afternoons. Goodluck ,I hope you guy's can get one within range.


----------

